# bandsaw blade types?



## d242 (Jun 23, 2017)

I just bought a delta 28-682 bandsaw that takes a 136" blade. I want a blade that would be best for resaw and cutting lamp bases. I just want a straight cut i dont care about kerf. The maximum blade width is 1 1/4 Any direction would be great.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 23, 2017)

Have you looked at timberwolfs blades? Those are good for resawing....a lil pricy though...
And I'm not sure if olsen has that size, but check them out too. I have a few for my grizzly. Never had a problem with em.


----------



## Jim Beam (Jun 23, 2017)

It's expensive as hell, but the carbide-tipped Laguna Resaw King in one bad-ass saw blade. I've re-sawn 12" maple with no trouble at all. Highly recommeded, worth the money.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 23, 2017)

I go with the cheap stuff- I have a jet 133" carbon steel- 1/2" 3 TPI $14 cuts great -hit a rock- throw it away. will resaw 10" like saw. supercuts. If you are going to cut green wood do not use the spendy resaw blades- just fries them.


----------



## Tony (Jun 23, 2017)

I usually go with Carter blades. Work well, good price. Tony


----------



## kweinert (Jun 23, 2017)

So far I've liked the blades I've gotten from sawblades.com


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 23, 2017)

I use carter an Olson 3-4 TPI blades for resaw work like that, inexpensive, hit a rock or nail and you can afford to throw out. One option if that saw has some adjustment, woodmizer sells an 1 1/4 x 135 inch in a bunch of tooth configurations that would be decent and if you order 10 of them they are pretty reasonable (10-12 a pop if i recall)


----------



## d242 (Jun 23, 2017)

would the widest blade be best for resaw?


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 23, 2017)

d242 said:


> would the widest blade be best for resaw?


2 things to consider. Wider is better but, and it is a big but, wider the blade the more critical saw set up is. 3/8-1" works fine. At least for me. Make sure you get a 2 or 3 tooth blade if resawing thick stuff.


----------



## CWS (Jun 23, 2017)

I use the woodslicer blade from Highland Hardware. Always had good success with their blades.


----------



## pinky (Jun 23, 2017)

For resaw... Lenox bi-metal 1 1/4 wide with 1.3 per inch. if money isn't an object the laguna resaw king but not cheap


----------



## Patrude (Jul 7, 2017)

Already noted, but for my nickel I am a dedicated user of Highlands Wood Slicer blade. Best I have ever run.


----------



## Sidecar (Jul 7, 2017)

Pit saw ,


----------

